# impossible connection hotspot orange



## sto (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

j'essaie deseperement de me connecter à un hotspot wifi d'orange sans succes

j'essaie pourtant au pied d'un immeuble declaré par orange comme etant un hotspot mais mon iphone ne le trouve pas 
il detecte bien d'autre hotspot comme celui de free ou des livebox 

il aurai t il une manip à faire ?

cordialement

pour info iphone 3GS abonnement orange en illimité


----------



## Laujac (8 Novembre 2017)

Même problème pour moi. Ça marche avec iPad mais pas avec iPhone SE


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2017)

Ce que dit *Orange* et faites aussi un clic sur *J'en profite* et *Questions les plus fréquentes*.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Novembre 2017)

Salut

J'ai remarqué ce problème sur un iPhone SE aussi :
On peut se connecter au hotspot orange, mais ensuite impossible d'entrer ses identifiants, ni avec Safari, ni avec Firefox.
Un paramètre de sécurité un peu trop intrusif?

PS: Je viens de tester chez moi. Quand on valide les conditions, puis on appui sur Identifiez-vous on revient sans arrêts sur le même écran de validation des conditions.


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2017)

Dans la catégorie "impossible de se connecter au hotspot Orange" depuis quelques jours, un hotspot orange auquel je me connecte regulierement avec mon MacBookPro me pose probleme. 

Le MacBookPro se connecte spontanément, quand je suis à proximité de ce hotspot, avec mes identifiants Orange mais l'icône WiFi de la barre de menu affiche  un point d'exclamation et je n'ai pas accès à Internet. 
(La connexion à d'autres réseaux WiFi ou au WiFi obtenu en partage de connexion avec l'iPhone fonctionne parfaitement). 

Quelqu'un saurait comment résoudre ce problème ou comment le signaler à Orange?


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2017)

Bon apres contact via eChat avec Orange, il semble que ce soit un problème technique sur Lyon, en cours de résolution.... faut attendre!


----------



## enlex (16 Janvier 2018)

depuis un iPhone ou iPad, il faut installer l'application Orange "Mon réseau" qui permet de faire des tests de débit.
Cette application demande de vous identifier. (identifiant livebox ou forfait orange mobile ou sosh).
Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis peu importe l'iPhone.
Je peux me connecter ainsi à n'importe quel réseau Orange libre.


----------

